# open top lighting fixture



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

It is easy to find a lot of DIY instructions for making a hood for a tank but I have not seen any for making a fixture for an open top tank. Just wondering if for open top tanks it isn't worth the effort of DIY or if no one has really tried it to begin with. 

It would be interesting to see designs for both tanks by a wall and not by a wall.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

At this website, http://www.rcarchive.com/fish/hood/ there is a diy design that uses pcv tubing. Perhaps that would work for you. This man used rain gutters for reflection. I mention the idea of using gutters for reflection to hoppycalif and he suggested sheets of 2 mil thick myla.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Here is mine, I based it off the instructions that came with my AHsupply fixture, and added some hooks.
I really like having the ability to raise and lower the lights, it makes it simple to reduce the amount of light getting into the tank on startup or after a major rescape, when the full lighting could easily lead to an algae bloom. So yes, I think it is worth it!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I like what Minsc did. I am uncertain how the weight is balanced; for can't see the base of the iron stand.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

The lighting stand is very ghetto fabulous

Conduit clips and zip ties baby!


















Some people have used electrical conduit and ended up with a much more professional look.
I'm sure you could find some good threads here or at TPT about it.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm, lol, nice way to hang it. I might hang one of my fixtures(though not diy), so I'll see what I can do xD


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I just made a light for an open top 75 gal. tank. It stands 8 inches above the rim of the tank. The fixture is only 2 inches thick, and made completely of metal. It has 4 bulbs - two T5HO Midday Giesemann + two 110 watt VHO, 10, 000K - a total of 330 watts of light. It also has moonlights. The moonlights come on with light sensors so there is no need for a timer. There are 2 timers - one for the two T5s and one for the two VHOs.

The fixture looks amazing - sleek, black, and no visible electric cords (they are hidden inside the support beams). 

The only drawback is the light spill - there is quite a bit of light around the tank. I will post pictures in the next few days. Unfortunatelly I don't have pictures showing the steps for making it, but they are very straightforward.

Plant growth is beyond phenomenal. ...I guess a slight contribution to that is the Aquasoil in the tank, haha...

--Nikolay


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

The moonlight..Brand or did you make it your self.

I made a selftimer one that would shut off after 3hours (would turn on after lights out).
It was a failed experiment for the 2.5g. The circuit worked but the solar cells didn't. Don't ask


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I would love to see some pictures Nikolay. I planned on using AHsupply lights so I won't have to worry about good reflectors and what not. 

I like your setup Minsc but wish you could place the light over the center of the tank instead of towards the back.


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here are pics of my DIY light system. I just finished it today.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/browseimages.php?c=15&userid=4561&t=


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Amiga276 said:


> Here are pics of my DIY light system. I just finished it today.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/browseimages.php?c=15&userid=4561&t=


I would like to know what size the tank is, how many bulbs you are using, and the total wattage. Also how long are you leaving the lights on?


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

dawntwister said:


> I would like to know what size the tank is, how many bulbs you are using, and the total wattage. Also how long are you leaving the lights on?


The tank is a 60 GAL cube. There is one 250 Watt MH bulb. Right now I am not leaving the lights on a at all because I have nothing in the tank. But when I get it going I will leave the light on for 8 to 10 hours.


----------

